# Armado Cable Speakon a Jack



## komisario (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola Amigos del Foro, antes que nada, pido disculpas si este tema no pertenece al presente subforo. Bueno,mi problema concreto es que quiero armar un cable que vaya desde la salida del amplificador, hasta un bafle, mediante un cable que tenga un conectar Speakon (salida de un canal del amplificador) y en el otro extremo tenga un conector Jack (a la caja del bafle)....la dificultad se me presenta en las conecciones que hay que hacer, especialmente el el conector Speakon...Espero puedan ayudarme...Desde ya muchas gracias amigos!!!..saludos!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola komisario,
mira a ver si te ayuda este gráfico. 

http://www.pimfg.com/spec_gif/SK-MONO-2-63-6.gif

Un saludo


----------



## komisario (Mar 27, 2011)

arrivaellobo muchas gracias por tu respuesta, antes de preguntar aqui en el foro, me dispuse a buscar en la red y encontre esa foto que me sugeris, pero se me presenta una gran duda:
mi intencion es colocar en el otro extremo 1 solo conector Jack, pero en dicha foto salen 2...como deberia conectar en mi caso?...se que al negativo del jack va el -1 y a la punta del jack el +1, pero que hago con el -2 y +2??? los dejo sin conectar???...desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2011)

¿ Miraste esto ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/formas-interconectar-equipos-audio-43354/


----------



## komisario (Mar 27, 2011)

Fogonazo, muchas gracias por tu aporte!...no, no habia visto esas explicaciones...estan muy claras las conecciones que detalla, pero lamentablemente no aparece conector Speakon, solo jack, cannon y rca....justamente el que necesito usar es Speakon...muchas gracias por la ayuda de todas formas!!


----------



## jacobs (Mar 27, 2011)

komisario dijo:


> se que al negativo del jack va el -1 y a la punta del jack el +1, pero que hago con el -2 y +2??? los dejo sin conectar???



Así es déjalos sin conectar, ya que vas a usar una caja full range 
un dato mas los 4 pines se usan así:
full range (en este caso la caja que tienes) +1 y -1
cuando es bi-amplificación con crossover activo a dos vias :+1 y-1 el woofer, +2y-2 el driver de agudos
en brigde o modo puente(esto mas que todo para los sub) +1 y +2
espero que te sirva
que amplificador estas usando?


----------



## komisario (Mar 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias Jacobs! el amplificador que uso es un Luxell 400, uso 4 bafles, de 8 ohms cada uno, los cuales uso 2 en cada canal, para obtener 4 ohms de carga y asi obtener la potencia maxima en cada canal, que es de 200wrms...los bafles son comunes, y tenia pensado conectar de la siguiente manera:

con un cable Speakon-Jack, llevo del amplificador a un solo bafle, de este, saco otro cable Jack-Jack, que vaya hasta el otro bafle (ahi los tendria a los dos en paralelo)...con el otro canal haria lo mismo, un cable speakon-jack a otro bafle, y de este, con un cable jack-jack, conecto al otro bafle (aqui obtengo los otros dos en paralelo)...

espero hayas podido entender las conecciones!!...


----------



## jacobs (Mar 27, 2011)

komisario dijo:


> espero hayas podido entender las conecciones!!...



está claro, y están correctas, un consejo cuando puedas trata de cambiar los plug por todos speakon, conectores speakon hembra en las cajas ya que así no tendrás problemas de conexiones y de cortos, cuando vayas a puentear las cajas cuando estén sonado


komisario dijo:


> el amplificador que uso es un Luxell 400, uso 4 bafles, de 8 ohms cada uno, los cuales uso 2 en cada canal, para obtener 4 ohms de carga y asi obtener la potencia maxima en cada canal, que es de 200wrms..



así cada bafle recibe 100w, ¿de cuanto son tus parlantes? pulgadas, watts?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2011)

> cuando es bi-amplificación con crossover activo a dos vias :+1 y-1 el woofer, +2y-2 el driver de agudos


 
NO!

+1 y -1 Mid-hi
+2  y -2 LOw

Ejemplo


----------



## komisario (Mar 27, 2011)

Perfecto, gracias por tus buenos consejos, tratare de seguirlos!.......en cuanto a los bafles, cada un son de 90W rms, de 15"....el sonido que utilizo es chico, lo se...con esto empece hace un tiempito y la idea es ir mejorando poco a poco...como son costosos los equipos, se dificulta un poco pero de a poco voy comprando para mejorar......tengo la direccion de mercadolibre donde compre los bafles, pero no se si puedo pasarla ya que no sabria si estoy infringiendo las normas del foro...si no hay problemas, escribo la direccion de la potencia y de los bafles...


----------



## jacobs (Mar 27, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> NO!
> 
> +1 y -1 Mid-hi
> +2  y -2 LOw
> ...


Estás equivocado
lean esto
http://www.cetear.com/GraficosSonidoVivo.pdf


----------



## capitanp (Abr 4, 2011)

jacobs dijo:


> Estás equivocado
> lean esto
> http://www.cetear.com/GraficosSonidoVivo.pdf


 

Si tu razonamiento se basa en un pdf de dudoso contenido sin supervision vas mal


mira esto que es algo estandar


----------



## jacobs (Abr 5, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Si tu razonamiento]


¿Mi razonamiento?? son diez años de trabajar con sonido en vivo con empresas de audio y ahora también con mis equipos, por tanto son cosas que se aprenden en el día a día y la bi-amplificación y la tri-amplificación es una de ellas, en el caso que citas del sub  b1800 pro de behringer, deberías de leer el manual http://www.behringer.com/EN/downloads/pdf/B1220 PRO_P0284_M_ES.pdf en el punto 3 y cuatro del manual y ver porque en este caso la conexión es así ya que eso no es un estándar como dices


capitanp dijo:


> un pdf de dudoso contenido


Antes de decir eso deberías de ver su procedencia http://www.cetear.com/ es una escuela de sonido de argentina

Para mas claridad del tema vamos a ver un ejemplo en la pagina 9 del manual del impulse 500 de peavey http://www.peavey.com/assets/literature/manuals/80304598.pdf podemos ver un diagrama de conexión bi-amplificado y hay muchos mas 
En todo caso, esta es la conexión básica para bi-amplificación para el neutrik speakon NL 4 MPR , ya que también esta el neutrik speakon NL 8 MPR de 8 pines para tri-amplificación
aqui un enlace de un foro de audio profesional http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showthread.php?t=11023


----------



## capitanp (Abr 6, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> NO!
> 
> +1 y -1 Mid-hi
> +2 y -2 LOw
> ...


 

Sigo estando en lo correcto...

si biamplificas esas cajas que me mostras solo es para que ese "low" sea mas mid que otra cosa, para un sistema triamplificado en el cual el LOW sigue siendo +2 y -2


----------



## jacobs (Abr 7, 2011)

Mas ejemplos de bi-amplificación

En un sistema de tri-amplificación in1+ 1- NC, pin 2+ 2- low, pin 3+ 3- mid, 4+ 4- high



capitanp dijo:


> Sigo estando en lo correcto...



dime en que te basas para decirlo, dime porque las empresas de audio de alta gama usan la bi-amplificación 1+ 1- low  y  2+ 2- high

lo que si puedo decir es que si en bi-amplificación, le mando señal activa low a los pines 2+ 2- a los equipos de la empresa de audio con la que me ha tocado trabajar, mando a volar los drivers  y la mayoria son equipos de alta gama a no ser que vaya a tri-amplificar


----------



## pedrinrc29 (Ago 12, 2011)

Lo que pasa con behringer que tiene la norma fuera de lo comun yo tengo sistemas das y compre un par de cajas de behringer y tienen la coneccion al reves si queres hacer biamplificado. Que tal tuve que invertirles la conexion dentro de las cajas porque no me srvian.


----------



## mgamez3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Por mi experiencia amigos, esta configuracion solamente es aplicable para un Sub Woofer como lo es el Eurolive B1800 tal y como lo describe en la imagen. (solo hay una o dos bocinas para grabes y se conectan en +1 y -1
Para parlantes de dos vias (generalmente medios y altos) la configuracion standar es +1 y -1 low (parlantes baja frecuencia) y +2 y -2 Hi (parlantes de alta frecuencia) en modo biamp.


----------

